# Single-atom transistor built with precise control



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Single-atom transistor built with precise control.



> *Seeking to keep Moore's Law on pace, researchers have developed a repeatable technique for assembling a single-atom version of the transistor--the building block of semiconductors and computers.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool! 
But... We've reached the size limit for a while right?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Zarnak,

I don't know what the size limit is (as you refer to it), but what I do know in terms of size limit that the ultimate limit is probably around the size of the Planck constant, i.e. 1/10(-35) or thereabouts. Currently, our technology is at about 1/10(-18) afaik.

-- Tom


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/02/we-can-do-no-moore-a-transistor-from-single-atom.ars

Another article.

Well I the physical limit. That we surely won't be able to go smaller in quite some time.
Unfortunately these transistors are still far away from our desktops though. :/


----------

